# Traced In Air



## Aden (Dec 1, 2008)

So, Cynic's reunion has bestowed upon us a new album, fifteen years after their first and only other. I had the luck of coming across the last copy that my local FYE had in stock, and I picked it up. So glad I did.

It's the most perfect CD I've heard in a long time.

Anyone else, thoughts? Any other Cynic fans here?


----------



## Takun (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a fan, but wow I'm surprised a cd after that long turned out to be good...


----------



## LoC (Dec 1, 2008)

That's awesome, I got into cynic a while ago after listening to Veil of Maya and I was so disappointed that they had only released one album. *Goes to order album online now.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 1, 2008)

Can't say I've heard of them. Style? Any comparisons with other artists?


----------



## LoC (Dec 1, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> Can't say I've heard of them. Style? Any comparisons with other artists?



They've got a pretty unique sound - I actually don't know any other artists who are directly comparable. Though bands like Atheist and (later) Death have similarities, the music really isn't the same in my opinion.

It's death metal with oodles of progressive and jazz elements. On their first album the drummer did death growls and their front man sang through a vocoder to achieve a robotic like voice. (I've heard that this is not as prominent on the new album though, instead they opted to use clean vocals and death vocals instead of the vocoder, but someone who has listened needs to verify). The lyrics are mostly philosophical as opposed to the standard "die humanity die" themes of most death metal.

Very strange riffs going played by the two guitarists simultaneously that somehow complement each other are prominent in all the songs and the band has brilliant solos going on as well.

The bassist and the drummer are also both great. They were very technical at the time it was released.

Anyway, I absolutely love this album - it got me into finding 'stranger' and more innovative music. You may dislike it on your first listen, but I really think it is worth a good listen to. It is probably the most original and creative album I've ever listened to.


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 1, 2008)

LoC said:


> It's death metal



I'll skip it, then.


----------



## Nocturne (Dec 1, 2008)

This album is made of pure concentrated awesome upside down cake.

WITH MILK!!


----------



## X (Dec 1, 2008)

disregard all that was said, i failed at music.


----------



## ShaneO))) (Dec 1, 2008)

Amazing album. Thanks for the recommedation aden. A little on the short side, especailly for a progressive metal album haha. TakeWalker it has elements of death metal, however this album is very, VERY melodic. The ratio of clean vocals to growls is like 75% clean and 25% growls, and most of the time the clean vocals are layered over the growls. Lisen to it and don't be a pussy haha.


----------



## Aden (Dec 2, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> I'll skip it, then.



Nah, you don't want to pass this one up. If growling/screaming isn't your thing, no worries. The far majority of the vocals are done in Masvidal's airy, ethereal clean style. Trust me, you won't hate it.



ShaneO))) said:


> Amazing album. Thanks for the recommedation aden. A little on the short side, especailly for a progressive metal album haha.



No problem. 

I'm actually glad that it's short, since it's so _dense_. Seriously, I've listened to it about 20 times by now and gotten something new out of it each time. It's also easily approachable and not some looming, intimidating thing.



LoC said:


> (I've heard that this is not as prominent on the new album though, instead they opted to use clean vocals and death vocals instead of the vocoder, but someone who has listened needs to verify).



Paul's still doing a vocal effect thing, but it's a lot more modern and, I assume, a lot more of what he was going for with the first one. That is, less of a singer and more like an ethereal presence. A lot more pleasing to the ears than the vocoder of _Focus_ (even though I've grown to like those vocals anyway - maybe I'm just adaptable).


----------



## LoC (Dec 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Paul's still doing a vocal effect thing, but it's a lot more modern and, I assume, a lot more of what he was going for with the first one. That is, less of a singer and more like an ethereal presence. A lot more pleasing to the ears than the vocoder of _Focus_ (even though I've grown to like those vocals anyway - maybe I'm just adaptable).



Cool, can't wait to hear this. (I also thought the Focus's vocals were too robotic at first.)


----------



## TakeWalker (Dec 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> Nah, you don't want to pass this one up. If growling/screaming isn't your thing, no worries. The far majority of the vocals are done in Masvidal's airy, ethereal clean style. Trust me, you won't hate it.





ShaneO))) said:


> The ratio of clean vocals to growls is like 75% clean and 25% growls



Pssh, well why didn't you say that before?  I won't guarantee not hating it, but if it's mostly clean, I certainly won't hate it for being death metal. Should I run into it, I'll check it out.


----------



## LoC (Dec 12, 2008)

Album is so good.


----------



## Tiarhlu (Dec 12, 2008)

I might have to check this out. I've never heard of them, but I like what I'm hearing with their style fusion.


----------

